# Lionel 219 worm gear question



## railroadrandy (5 mo ago)

Hi all. I am replacing the gears on my 219 crane. I noticed that it has 3 worm gears. The worm gear on the bottom that turns the body and the boom worm gear appear to have a similar cut to the gear, But the worm gear for the drum seems to have a different angle to the cut on the gear. Hope that makes sense how I worded that. I am thinking that the different cut might make the drum turn faster when turning the knob. (kinda of a guess there). Not sure if all the worm gears they sell have the same cut, and does it matter. Thanks Randy


----------



## railroadrandy (5 mo ago)

Got the right worm gear today. I will let you all know how the install goes, and a few finished pictures


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

DO you have a copy of the Olsen site?
Search for Olsentoy and see post number 11.


----------



## railroadrandy (5 mo ago)

I will check it out .Thanks


----------



## railroadrandy (5 mo ago)

I can't seem to get the site to open. I seen a few topics on Olsen's on other forums about the site been down. I clicked a few links, but said site can not be reached.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's a zip file you download it. I totally got it wrong it is Olsenstoy with the extra S. Last night I could not figure how the thread disappeared. My mistake. Find Olsenstoy | Model Train Forum , then see post 11.


----------



## railroadrandy (5 mo ago)

got it! thanks


----------



## railroadrandy (5 mo ago)

couple pics of old gears



































gear set


----------



## railroadrandy (5 mo ago)

Did this crane for the wife. I got it stripped of paint and she like it like that. Love it or hate it here it is


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I understand it is Standard gage. I can show you some 810 gears.


----------



## railroadrandy (5 mo ago)

interesting.


----------

